# Dual urinal flush tank



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This is at a natural gas refinery

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> This is at a natural gas refinery
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Man, haven't seen those since elementary, and school haha


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have no idea what makes them flush, but they do work, because they don't stink.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> I have no idea what makes them flush, but they do work, because they don't stink.


Continuous cycle, fill until they dump then start over. I also remember that they came in 3 or 5g tanks


----------

